# what would it be?



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i was at the dive shop today and we got to talking and bs'in. we got to talking about our favorite fish to shoot. if you were told by the fishery department that you could only shoot one fish the rest of your diving life, what would that fish be. they got to laughing at me telling me i was crazy but i would no doubt have to pick flounder. i dont know why but i just love to swim down and look for them. what about all of ya'll. what do ya'll like to shoot.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ireally like shooting flounder too since they area challengeto look for and chase around if you spook them. they are also in my top 3 favorite fish to eat... out of the fish I have actually shot, flounder and scamp would have to be the tastiest. Most rewarding would be the bigger gags I have shot or any large fish I shoot and stone dead. On the list of fish I WILL shoot this year but haven't had a chance to shoot yet are cobia and mahi. I'll be sure to report when that happens


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I like shooting snapper. Seems they canbehave different fromdive to dive or wreck to wreck.


----------

